# Paw Prints



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I am really missing Otus now. The numbness of grief has lessened and now it's things like the way he used to put his muzzle in my lap while I sat at the computer. He kept reminding me that he would rather we go outside and play. I look for him in all the places he used to be. Every day. Almost nine years. 
How the thump of his tail in the morning told me that he knew I was awake. 
There will be a new pup soon. I've put a deposit on a litter whelped in June.
There lots of room for a new GSD to love in my house.
The memorial plague I made from his paw prints. The Latin quote translates to,"The same night awaits us all"


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The plaque is beautiful. It's so sad once they leave us and were left with the emptiness and silence of where they once were.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's really nice. I'm so sorry you lost him but excited you're getting another dog to help heal your heart


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Otus. I hope your new puppy brings you many years of joy.

I love the plaque you made.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I just noticed that I can't spell. None of the dogs I've known ever cared about spelling. 
Thank you folks for your kind comments & for not pointing out that I should have written plaque and not plague.
I am getting excited about a new fur baby. He will be a pup from a breeder I learned about here that is highly regarded for breeding good dogs.


----------

